# Boiling/Curing driftwood



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Be patient, just keep boiling and each time (eventually) you will see less and less "tea color" Its a frustrating process but hopefully by the time your substrate arrives it should be ready to scape with. If its not then then add some carbon to your filter and that will take the tea color out of your tank.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Keep on boiling until the water is no longer so dark. Plenty of water changes like you are doing is exactly right. 

Aquasoil produces ammonia for about a month, and you will be doing more water changes on the tank while the soil cycles, and while the nitrifying bacteria grow, so there is plenty of time to keep on boiling it.

When it is finally ready to use you can add it to the tank.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Phew that sounds like a real chore. I wonder if you could leave it in a bucket with an air stone or pump while you're at work? Or wouldn't that make much difference if it's so loaded with tannins?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, any soaking (especially in a large volume of water) would be better than not soaking, but lots of water changes are the key. Bringing it to a boil a few times with water changes is probably going to get the tannins out fastest.


----------



## GregUndead (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I decided to do both, so I have not pieces soaking in an old trash can overnight and while I'm at work. Will continue the boiling regimen in my free time. It's been 2-5 hours a day for over a week. Hoping to reach the end soon. The tannin stains on the stove and pots are putting me in the dog house and keeping me there...


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

That does sound like a lot of tannins. I hope it clears soon and we can see photos of your new set up. 

Oh, and hopefully you get out of the dog house soon!


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

I used mopani wood in mine, and that stuff is insane for tannins, I found the best way to boild it out is repetition rather than long periods of time. Boiling it until the water gets reasonably dark, then refreshing the water (usually takes an hour or so if going from cold again) 
By doing it this way I've managed to prep 8 forearm sized pieces in one day. For the first six weeks I would get a very mild tea tint to the water but a quick water change sorted it. Now I barely get any if at all. Remember though as unsightly as the tannins may be, they are actually good for your fish.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I just go ahead and add it and let the tannins leach into the tank.


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok So why does everyone hate tannins!! I personally just throw the driftwood into the tank now, I used to boil/ soak. But now the only reason I soak is to get the wood to sink as I mostly use mannzanita. But as was stated boiling will be the best way to get rid of them. And it never really gets it all out. If you use carbon in your filter that will help to. 

I guess I am the only one who likes tannins with a planted tank, lol. I even go so far as to use black water extract and peat on my tanks to help lower my PH and give a slightly acidic enviroment that I find my plants grow beter in anyway. Besides you dont see mother nature boiling all her driftwood.... Just my 2 cents...

Curt


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

It's mostly an aesthetic thing. Most people would see brown water as a filthy tank, and let's face it, most fish are sold on their looks, so the electric blue/green/purple guppies I breed would not sell as well as they do if the light wasn't reflecting off of them in crystal clear water.


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

I could see that. And I agree, But when I kept my Cardinals, and ember tetras I always thought there colors were beter an brighter. Do you have any pics of your guppys?

Curt


----------



## mommabear1007 (Nov 8, 2011)

GregUndead said:


> Thanks for all the input. I decided to do both, so I have not pieces soaking in an old trash can overnight and while I'm at work. Will continue the boiling regimen in my free time. It's been 2-5 hours a day for over a week. Hoping to reach the end soon. The tannin stains on the stove and pots are putting me in the dog house and keeping me there...


try cleaning it with baking soda and vinegar


----------

